# Furnace Inspection



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

This preferred home service includes the complete diagnostics, lubrication and adjustment of all parts to your HVAC System so that it may be effectively assessed for safety, lifespan and energy efficiency.

A Furnace Inspection provides you with the recommended annual assessment of the current status of your home heating equipment, as well as indicates potential HVAC and Air Quality issues that need to be addressed to avoid risk of major problems and expensive repairs.
www.westcan4u.com


----------

